# Slightly Improving



## MidwestMike (Dec 17, 2014)

First off Happy New Years everyone! Second let me just say that the end of 2014 was the most worst part of my life. I honestly have to say looking back from October till now I have to say I have improved a lot more about myself but also learned a lot more. Its been almost two weeks since i started taking Fluoxetine (Prozac) and even though its only been that period of time I feel a slight bit of improvement in myself. I still have my Derealization but its not as bad and scary as it was early this fall. The worst is probably when I wake up in the morning (really 3pm because I'm on winter break and i have a really REALLY bad sleep schedule). The only bad thing is my anxiety has increased more. On New Years Eve I went to a party with two of my friends (the same ones I had my panic attack with in October with). Anyways we had fun. Some people drank but I couldn't because I was on medication. I had one taste of this drink rumchata which is like a goddamn cinnamon roll exploded in my mouth but that was it. I know medication and alcohol don't mix. There were about only three drunk girls (one being my friend) and she made an ass of herself but i kinda saved her from hooking up with some guy she told me later that was being a tool to her and forcing her to do stuff. Other than that it was a fun party all in all. I got a bit of anxiety thought at some points like I got dizzy because I got hyper and whenever I do that i get this dizzy feeling now. My friend made me irritable i guess because we all know we hate sloppy drunk women. I was worried that I would have a panic attack at the party for some reason but i'm glad I didn't and I had a good time. I think that maybe even though I am going through a rut still I have been more of a strong person throughout these past few months than I have ever been. I must say that I am proud of myself for pulling stuff together and also really hoping that I can do good and even better next semester after midterms like I have been doing this semester. I feel optimistic about my future I have to say.

p.s - sorry I talked about the party so much


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

That's great news Mike! Personally, I avoid clubs now altogether regardless if my friends are there or not. I just can't stand being around people that need to be intoxicated to have fun. I'd much rather good conversation, with clear-headed people. Anyway, I love reading optimistic posts such as this, because I myself have been feeling a lot better as of late. Keep us updated with your progress, and have a good start to 2015!


----------

